# Ostarine and finasteride



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if Ostarine can be taking with finasteride? Does it interfere with the 5 alpha reductase enzyme? I have never used osterine or any other SARMs. I am gonna try them because they supposedly will not cause hair loss. I shed a lot on my last cycle (test & var) Has anyone has any good experiences with SARMs. Do they help with fat loss? Do they help with recovery? I am looking to drop fat without putting on lots of muscle. Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LD-MMA (Jul 8, 2016)

Im also would like more info on this. Would also like to know the best online shope to buy from.


----------

